# TouchPad Home Button Issue



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

I have an HP TouchPad on which the home button is not working, I don't know why and how to trouble shoot it.

However when pressing Home+Power button at the same time, I can get the touchpad to reboot "Reset", which makes me feel that's
not completely dead !

As said, I successfully installed CM10 and components "Gapps".
When I boot the TouchPad Android is set as the pefered OS.

Now as the Home button is not working I'm unable to select WebOS not Clockworkmod.
For Clockworkmod I can managed it by using goomanager.

But wat about WebOS, is there a way or tool that Ican use to select webOS boot from Android or others.........

Any inputs/helps will be very very mch appreciated.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

wind06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an HP TouchPad on which the home button is not working, I don't know why and how to trouble shoot it.
> 
> ...


is it working in cm10 at all? Or is only not working during moboot?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Gradular said:


> is it working in cm10 at all? Or is only not working during moboot?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Home button is not woring either under WebOS, Android nor moboot.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

IF you say you can "Hold Home and Power" to get reboot- it's odd that it wouldn't work anywhere else?

maybe it's like the camera? gently press around it- to maybe set it back in?


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

wind06 said:


> Home button is not woring either under WebOS, Android nor moboot.


How did you get into webos then? A dev might be able to tell you how the driver works. I'm just assuming since its across the board that they all access the same file at some point. JCsullins would be your best bet since he's worked on cwm, moboot and cm10.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Gradular said:


> How did you get into webos then?	A dev might be able to tell you how the driver works. I'm just assuming since its across the board that they all access the same file at some point. JCsullins would be your best bet since he's worked on cwm, moboot and cm10.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Since the install of CM10 I can't







will try to get help from JCsullins.


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> IF you say you can "Hold Home and Power" to get reboot- it's odd that it wouldn't work anywhere else?
> 
> maybe it's like the camera? gently press around it- to maybe set it back in?


Tried it many times without success







but you are right this is very strange


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

wind06 said:


> Tried it many times without success
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try an acmeuninstall, then see what happens without Android on it. If it works, reinstall cm10. If not, webdoctor it and that should fix any issue. Then reinstall cm10. Good luck!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Gradular said:


> Try an acmeuninstall, then see what happens without Android on it. If it works, reinstall cm10. If not, webdoctor it and that should fix any issue. Then reinstall cm10. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


No never tried, before CM10 install under WebOS it was also not working. Will give a try and keep you posted.


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

noway did not help - I reinstall using WebOSDoctor all went well... but the home button is still not working....
Very strange because when the Touchpad is used the light of the button is on. when on Sleep it blink
but the button is not reacting ...........


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wind06 said:


> No never tried, before CM10 install under WebOS it was also not working. Will give a try and keep you posted.


I'm not questioning that you have some kind of problem, but from what you have posted, the only time it works is when you are running Android and press the power + home button to force a reboot. It does not work in Moboot at all to select any of the menu options. It does not work in Android as the hardware home button, yet the soft home button on the lower left of the screen does. If you manage to reboot to recovery(cwm6), it does not work to select any options that you use the volume button to navigate to. If you manage to boot to WebOS, it is inoperative for any functions in that OS. Please confirm the correctness of these statements.

Also, what was installed on this TouchPad before installing CM10? How long have you had it? And I believe you are saying that before installing CM10 that the home button was not working in WebOS. I believe you have a intermittent home button. For some reason the routine that detects the button presses for a forced reboot are more sensitive, thus seem to work for that. By any change is there any warranty left? You can try a uninstall and clean install of CM9 or 10, but I don't think it is going to help. And be sure you have Android uninstalled before trying WebOS Doctor.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

wind06 said:


> noway did not help - I reinstall using WebOSDoctor all went well... but the home button is still not working....
> Very strange because when the Touchpad is used the light of the button is on. when on Sleep it blink
> but the button is not reacting ...........


What exact steps did you take to uninstall and reinstall?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for your answers

to answer nevertells, yes the description you gave is exactly the symptom that I have.
What was installed previously: WebOS only 
The TouchPad is not mine but 1 year old, and as far as I know the home button was not working previously

To answer to both of you







I deinstall CM10 using the ACMEUninstaller. and then reinstall WebOS using WebOSDoctor latest version.
but the result is the same


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't think ANY of this was done properly- just my 2 cents- sorry

From installing to uninstalling to even your WebOS Dr, etc.


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> I don't think ANY of this was done properly- just my 2 cents- sorry
> 
> From installing to uninstalling to even your WebOS Dr, etc.


ah ok, can you elaborate, not sure to see what as done not correctly!
If you can let me know how should I proceed that could be useful.

Thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wind06 said:


> ah ok, can you elaborate, not sure to see what as done not correctly!
> If you can let me know how should I proceed that could be useful.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure what Salvation27 is talking about. From what you have described, your home button needs to be replaced. HP is going to want way too much money to do the repair, so if you can work around it not working that is about your only option short of buying a used one on Ebay or Craigslist.


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Not sure what Salvation27 is talking about. From what you have described, your home button needs to be replaced. HP is going to want way too much money to do the repair, so if you can work around it not working that is about your only option short of buying a used one on Ebay or Craigslist.


Yes think so too, as the Guy is from HP that should be easier for repair - I guess -
Now under CM10 we can leave without the need ot this button, I think that he will continue to use the HP TouchPad as it is....

The only issue that I see at the moment, is how to boot WebOS if needed


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

wind06 said:


> Yes think so too, as the Guy is from HP that should be easier for repair - I guess -
> Now under CM10 we can leave without the need ot this button, I think that he will continue to use the HP TouchPad as it is....
> 
> The only issue that I see at the moment, is how to boot WebOS if needed


The only work around I know of is to change the moboot.default file to WebOS. It has to spelled exactly with caps. Use a root explorer app to do this. In Webos its easier to change it back using preware and cyboot.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wind06 said:


> Yes think so too, as the Guy is from HP that should be easier for repair - I guess -
> Now under CM10 we can leave without the need ot this button, I think that he will continue to use the HP TouchPad as it is....
> 
> The only issue that I see at the moment, is how to boot WebOS if needed


Now that CM has progressed to the maturity that it has, there is virtually nothing that he should need to boot WebOS for. But as Gradular says, one can change the moboot.default file in the /boot folder so that WebOS would be the default boot selection in Moboot.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Gradular said:


> The only work around I know of is to change the moboot.default file to WebOS. It has to spelled exactly with caps. Use a root explorer app to do this. In Webos its easier to change it back using preware and cyboot.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Found this on xda. Adds webos to the reboot menu. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35898147

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Gradular said:


> Found this on xda. Adds webos to the reboot menu. http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=35898147
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


In case someone flashes this without thoroughly reading the thread, it appears that when the reboot to WebOS is selected, the TP shuts down and when you restart the TouchPad, then it boots to WebOS. The last post from the developer was on December 28th of 2012 and he has not been back on XDA since Dec. 31st. Hopefully this works for you, but it appears he has lost interest in his patch.


----------

